# Yet Another 'Recording without a subscription' question



## vrbaba (Aug 20, 2007)

I did do a search on this topic before deciding to post this new thread. Most of the topic and results that came up are over a year old. 

I have a Series 2 Tivo. I used to have a subscription, which I cancelled. Towards the end of the subscription term, my phone line would not work to connect to TiVo. However, I could manually record by setting the channel and time. That all worked fine till now. 

Recently, i got a wireless adapter, which I connected to tivo to see if it is compatible. But now, after attaching it (it worked), the software was automatically updated. It now shows that my service is cancelled, and I cannot manually record. 

I also found out that Tivo does not do monthly subscription without a commitment. So, I dont want to sign a contract for a year. So you know the question... basically

- How can I get it working? I read something called "daily call" to Tivo, which I dont want to do. I am willing to hack it somewhat... something like reverting it to the old software or firmware? any guidelines for that ? 

Thanks for your help


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

A series 2 unit will not record without a subscription
Tivo's product is box+subscription.


----------



## vrbaba (Aug 20, 2007)

Gunnyman said:


> A series 2 unit will not record without a subscription
> Tivo's product is box+subscription.


I know. But thats why I posted in the Underground section  because arent talks about alternatives allowed here?

to ask coy-ly...
- Can I revert to an older firmware/software on a Tivo Series 2?

EDIT: To be clear, I am NOT asking for a free subscription. I only want manual recording on a hardware that I own to work.


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

No.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

you can hack boxes to do stuff on it but you can't STEAL service

you want service, you need to pay for a subscription.


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

vrbaba said:


> Can I revert to an older firmware/software on a Tivo Series 2?


I believe you misunderstand what happened.

You're Tivo doesn't work any more not because of a software/firmware change, but because it got told that service was canceled.


----------



## vrbaba (Aug 20, 2007)

I guess most of you misunderstood... I dont want TiVo service. 

I just want manual recording. I think owning a piece of hardware and doing all the work manually does not require a subscription.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

vrbaba said:


> I guess most of you misunderstood... I dont want TiVo service.
> 
> I just want manual recording. I think owning a piece of hardware and doing all the work manually does not require a subscription.


yup it does

w/o a subscription all you can do it watch previously recorded stuff and pause live tv for up to 30 minutes.

tivo takes a loss on the hardware and makes up for it on a subscription.

no service
no subscription
no dice


----------



## vrbaba (Aug 20, 2007)

SeanC said:


> I believe you misunderstand what happened.
> 
> You're Tivo doesn't work any more not because of a software/firmware change, but because it got told that service was canceled.


Ahh, thanks for clearing that up. I thought Tivo changed their policies about manual recording and thus changed the software to block me and other canceled accounts.


----------



## rgura (Feb 21, 2005)

vrbaba said:


> I guess most of you misunderstood... I dont want TiVo service.
> 
> I just want manual recording. I think owning a piece of hardware and doing all the work manually does not require a subscription.


Sorry, but No, from the TiVo Service Agreement, see section 7:

Your TiVo DVR Won't Work Without the TiVo Service! A subscription to the TiVo service is required in order for your TiVo DVR to have any functionality. No functionality is represented or should be expected from the TiVo DVR without a paid subscription to the TiVo service.

http://www.tivo.com/abouttivo/policies/tivoserviceagreement.html


----------



## vrbaba (Aug 20, 2007)

thanks for the replies guys. sadly, the answer is no 

I would pay for Tivo if I used it. but its only for my mom who watches 2 channels and 5 programs. I just cant justify paying that much. I would do it on a monthly basis as long as im home and want to watch my sports, but after that, noone else but her will watch tv. 

off to looking for alternatives...


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

You thought wrong. Recording is a feature enabled by subscription on series 2s, hence enabling recording without paying is theft of service.
Don't argue with us on that concept, that is just the way it is. Nothing can be done about it.

Alternatives basically include PC DVRs , HDD based DVD recorders, or provider DVRs.


----------



## ciper (Nov 4, 2004)

I have a suggestion. Buy a DVD recording S2 tivo which comes with free "basic" service and it will do just what you want.


----------



## inertiaman (Mar 31, 2007)

My dilemma is that I already have 2 TIVOs that I pay for... just want to be able to pipe my shows from one of those two TIVOs down to another TV in my basement. Could I just get a TIVO without service to do that, or is that considered recording??


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

inertiaman said:


> My dilemma is that I already have 2 TIVOs that I pay for... just want to be able to pipe my shows from one of those two TIVOs down to another TV in my basement. Could I just get a TIVO without service to do that, or is that considered recording??


That would be considered MRV which is another paid feature. Even the dvd tivo's with lifetime "Basic" don't include MRV without a subscription. You could probably hack all the boxes and use manual fxp transfers but that borders on extraction also, which can't be discussed at this site either.


----------

